# Hens



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

I have my eye on 3 nice hens, about 1/2 grown, will post some pics. I might have to pic the largest one to take up to Bear Camp on Monday.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes,please post some pics. of your hens.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure how to get pics on this thread. They are in My private pics. Just click on the camera near my name.
I guess I figured it out..LOL


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Good job on the hens. Went out this morning and checked a few spots. ended up cutting 3 nice fresh ones,left about 6 more. Also took home a real nice fresh chicken.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I usually don't start checking for about another week..... 

No pictures as I practically ran out the door when I saw your post and left the camera home :lol: 
I only found one that was too old and a couple that were good to go.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guy;s/
If I was going to head from my local(MUSKEGON area), and wanted to find some hens( I have never found around here) were abouts would I drive too???I am heading out shortly on a quest for hens and maybe a shelf,and I would like a tip or two if at all possible.Thanks in advance Ray.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

trapperray,you want to bee-line to large diameter oak trees that are dead,dying, or have been damaged by lightening strikes ore the tops snapped off due to high wind storms.Also, if you know of any woods that have been logged off, a lot of the stumps will produce hens.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Woodbutcher-1,
I thank you for the info,I have yet to find any in my area?????????I did find one in the Ravenna area,east of me 9miles,but at the time did not know what I had found so I left it.I am on my way now,so thanks again Ray.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Be patient, Ray. I went out on Saturday and found ZERO! And I usually find a bunch when others start getting them. The woods is very barren by me right now. Some cooler temps and rain will get 'em going I hope. Good to "see" you Leonard! Now, when Woodbutcher talks about Hens, everyone should listen. He is the "Hen Master". Good luck!


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

This is what I found today.what do I have????


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Wish you had a better pic. of that, hard to tell. The pic. with the 2 specimens is definitely Not a Hen.

The larger one reminds me of a well over the hill Hen,something that i find in the spring when morel hunting. That tree and it's location i put in my memory bank for a visit in the fall when the Hen season begins.

Wish i could be of more help to you. From what i see, i'd have to say.....
"not a hen"

Maybe some one else can chime in.????


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

woodbutcher-1,
I found them at the base of oak stumps that had been cut.the one on the left I was hoping was a hen but I am going to trust ur judgement.I am willing to travel to learn what is good and what is not,I do pic stumpers for I was shown what to look for but not on hens,so if someone wants to do some teaching I and my D (daughter) would like to learn. her and I like to eat shrooms and would like to broaden our finds.I appreciate all for sharing and thank all.Ray


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

The two look like saddles, edible when smaller but don't bother when they are that big. The first one looks like grey hen. But the picture is not the best. Give us a picture of the underside. If the stem looks like Brocolli and fans out to individual pedals, then it couild be a Hen. just make damn sure
as there are many mushrooms that can kill you out there. Once you locate a sure fire hen, there is no misteken them and then you'll never need to worry about picking a bad one unless it's too old to eat. Good luck, I will stop at my hot spot on my way from work and see what we have.


----------

